# Blackie Lawless of W.A.S.P.



## Lord Homicide (May 19, 2012)

Hopefully this will inspire a 2nd wind into this costume. I made this costume about 10 years ago and most of it, surprisingly, is still intact. I made the bracers with 2 versions of saws - real and fake. The final look of them varies a little bit from both pictures below. The codpiece with 12" saw blade I made has long since been destroyed somehow. When I find some pics, I'll put them up. In the meantime, below are pictures that I used as a guideline. The only thing I would have done differently is not built the codpiece because it is impossible to sit down. The overall final result of the costume varied from Blackie's because I am 5" shorter than him and I am not as skinny as he was in the 80s.

Let it be known, this costume is bad ass and extremely fun to wear. You WILL draw attention to yourself. ROCK ON!

My costume components:
Created: Bracers, codpiece, vest, thigh boot extensions, animal print belt strap material
Purchased: pantyhose, wig (added white streaks), boots, black spandex underwear (for the cleaner version)

MY BLADES
-------------------------------
Real saw blades









Shiny cardboard paper saw








-------------------------------


----------

